# EAB in northern Michigan



## ReelEffort2 (Aug 9, 2010)

My wife and I just moved back to Michigan after an absence of 35 years. We purchased a residence on 5 acres in Arenac County that has a lot of ash trees on it. They are now feeling the wrath of the Emeral Ash Borer. It is truely a shame that for the almighty $ our country has allowed so many invasive species to invade and decimate our lakes, streams, and forests. Does anyone know what the latest update is with the wasps that lay their eggs in the EAB larvae and eggs? I had read an article not too long ago about MSU or some gov't entity that had found these wasps that may be of use in impacting the advance of the EAB.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Wacking out all the healthy trees is not going to stop them and may help spread it IMO. I wish they wouldn't do that. I mean they can just move on to different locations where there are trees to infest. 

Like with the dutch elm disease, although I realize this is different, there were trees that did not die off and may have had some reason for not being afflicted. My neighbor has one such elm, and it is a magnificent specimen. Maybe this will be the same with these bugs. Not being an arborist I can really only speculate, but the fact is these things are here to stay and cutting down every ash tree, especially the healthy ones, seems like overkill to me.

Right here in town I see the infected ones and some right nearby that do not show signs of infestation, so why cut those? Obviously the bug is present so what purpose would it serve to cut them down if they are not showing signs of stress? But they plan to...


----------

